# Anyone else completely UNathletic?



## Barbsjw (Feb 23, 2020)

I didn't get the Sports gene (neither did Roger for that matter). I do water aerobics and other low impact solo exercises.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a doubt if I have the Spors gene. I started to watch sports when I was 30. Before that I love pro wrestling. 

Even I shaved my legs to use shorts like pro wrestler trousers when I was in college. 

I just want to do it again but at my 350, I look unathletic!

Thank you so much for your interesting postings, @Barbsjw !


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 25, 2020)

I do water aerobics and swimming, not on a regular basis. (actually haven't done for quite a while... ) 
And I also do some exercises to stabilize my knee. 
I like to spend time out for a walk.

All of this keeps me mobile but that's far away from being athletic in any way.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 25, 2020)

Same here @DazzlingAnna


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm more de-athletic. When I was young (oh, so very long ago), I was highly athletic. But as in all things (except wine and spirits) the older things get the less useful they become, my bones and muscles included.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 25, 2020)

I used to be athletic as a little kid, then my joint issues started up and basically stopped me from wanting to do much of anything. 

These days I try and walk every day and I do tai chi and lift hand weights sometimes. I'd like to do more things with my body but money and anxiety stop me.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 25, 2020)

@loopytheone don't let people judge you!


----------



## Orchid (May 25, 2020)

@BigElectricKat Wine,Spirits and Men improve with age....


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2020)

To paraphrase an old country song, I'm pretty athletic for the shape that I'm in. (in more detail, my reaction speed and hand-eye coordination have always been mediocre, but my feet have always done well by me and I've been good at reading a situation such that I don't have to rely too much on reactions). Obviously these days I'm older, fatter, and more sedentary than when I did a lot of sports when I was younger, but I can still ski pretty well or flick-pass a soccer ball on target.

My wife, on the other hand, is completely non-athletic. She's fairly active and likes walking and biking, but, like, she managed to break her arm with her knee trying to go over a vaulting horse as a kid, she can't stand any sort of sliding, really doesn't twist and turn well, doesn't even like to walk on uneven surfaces. It was something that was a bit hard to adjust to at first, as it was hard for me to accept that some things that seemed so obviously fun to me were somewhere between 'not-fun' and 'terrifying' to her. It really is amazing how much difference there can be between genetics and preferences and upbringing.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 26, 2020)

Orchid said:


> @BigElectricKat Wine,Spirits and Men improve with age....


I agree with you 100%


----------



## jakemcduck (May 26, 2020)

I'm definitely declining with my athleticism. Might have been that last 100 lbs, not sure.


----------



## Barrett (May 27, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> I'm definitely declining with my athleticism. Might have been that last 100 lbs, not sure.



I'm in that same boat (we are _definitely_ gonna need a bigger boat  ).

I don't run anymore, which I think is a key attribute of athleticism. 
Heck, running at my lowest adult weight of 192 wasn't an option; it would leave me hobbled for weeks (knees couldn't take the pounding), and that was 15 years and 160+ pounds ago.
Though, I do still engage in strength-training (weight-lifting, farmer's walks, etc.).


----------



## Jaycee (May 27, 2020)

I'm unathletic as in I have never played on/in any sport in my life. Mainly because I grew up 12 miles out of town and my parents were not going to run in to town constantly for sports. I've tossed a ball around a some birthday parties but that's the extent. I'm not physically unfit athletic wise with having a physically active job just not sporty.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (May 27, 2020)

I used to be somewhat athletic, mostly in dance and karate. Now though? Haha no way xD


----------



## Shotha (May 28, 2020)

I used to do sumo. Does sumo count as athletics?


----------



## Barrett (May 28, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I used to do sumo. Does sumo count as athletics?


Definitely. At least in my book it does.

I would have added my own martial arts training to my accounting above, but since I haven't actively practiced in a while, it's not doing much at the moment to contribute to whatever shred of athleticism I might have left.

Does waddling count? Asking for a friend...


----------



## agouderia (May 28, 2020)

Tad said:


> My wife, on the other hand, is completely non-athletic. She's fairly active and likes walking and biking, but, like, she managed to break her arm with her knee trying to go over a vaulting horse as a kid, she can't stand any sort of sliding, really doesn't twist and turn well, doesn't even like to walk on uneven surfaces. It was something that was a bit hard to adjust to at first, as it was hard for me to accept that some things that seemed so obviously fun to me were somewhere between 'not-fun' and 'terrifying' to her. It really is amazing how much difference there can be between genetics and preferences and upbringing.



Your wife and I must be athletic-twins! Phys Ed in school left me traumatized and to this day I viscerally hate and avoid organized sports or athletics of any type. My problem always was that - especially for a woman - I'm pretty strong and have stamina. Both are held in low esteem in female sports. Since I have no speed, no sense of balance, rotten hand-eye-coordination, small hands, short legs - all sorts of things that effectively keep me from achieving any athletic success. Many Phys Ed teachers were downright cruel about my lack of talent - instead of doing an objective analysis what I might be good at physically and where the limits of my abilities were

Fortunately my parents taught me to bike before I could think - so I bike well and comfortably. I would've loved to learn how to skate - be it ice or roller - but despite years of trying and patient friends making an effort to teach me - I never got anywhere with it.

That said - I'm also no couch potato. I really like and need - physically, mentally, emotionally - to move around a lot and am terrible at sitting still. So I bike a lot, go hiking and do free water swimming in the summer - please just don't call it athletics or tell me I'm excercising!


----------

